# Variação da temperatura com a altitude - SkewT (Modelo WRF)



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2008 às 15:43)

Modelo que prevê a variação da temperatura com a altitude, para as principais localidades do país, até às 72h. Aplicado pelo Instituto Geofísico do Infante D. Luiz - Centro de geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa ao território português. Baseia-se no uso de radiossondas/balões meteorológicos.

Irá ajudar-nos a prever a queda de neve, pois como sabemos nem sempre quando as temperaturas estão negativas à superfície neva, bem como pode nevar com temperaturas bastante acima dos 0ºC
*
-SkewT (Modelo WRF) <--*


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2008 às 19:06)

Muito interessante

Infelizmente a isotérmica 0ºC vai continuar pelos 3000 metros


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2008 às 20:58)

nao queria descmancha-prazeres.. 
sim, os tefigramas sao obviamente optimos para o que disseste.. 
o site em questao é que pronto.. 
nao tem previsoes nada boas.. daí nao acho ser fiavel..


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 09:58)

Para quem tem duvidas sobre os tefigramas, e como interpreta-los aconselho a verificarem no dia de hoje o site do IM, e verificarem os prefis verticais para verificarem de quando à instabilidade e estabilidade, para a cidades do Porto(em especial) e Lisboa, e irão verificar como as linhas (verde para humidade relativa),(azul para temperatura) se juntam até à altura dos + - 3500 (650 hp) metros em que a linha verde(humidade relativa) e a azul(temperatura)  mesmo havendo um descrescimo de humidade durante 1200 metros, é por volta dos 6000 metros que voltam quase a se juntar.
De um modo geralquanto mais juntas estas linhas estiverem mais instavel será o tempo(precipitação e trovoadas).





ps: É de referir que um dos problemas que se tem para ver estes tefigramas é o diminuto tamanho numeros e vectores de vento fornecidos pelo IM


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 11:52)

Tendo esquecido de referir que o link que o Zolae pôs é muito mais legivel e simples de interpetar


----------

